# Off To The Club.



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well the weather was warmed enough to get the OB out of the driveway. Ive had it home for about two weeks and dewinterized it when it was in the 70's. Then it got into the teens at night last week. Everything is fine though, I would put the heat on at night and nothing froze. So last night we hooked it up and made the long 7 mile trek to the private club we belong to. Only about 15 other TT's out there so we found a good spot right by the water. We are going to stay tonight and the 2y/o DC cant wait to sleep in the "campee'. I hope the rain holds off. Every time we go camping it rains.







Must be that black cloud following me.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

All the best on your first trip of the year? If so... we are jealous, still waiting for it to stay above freezing and stop raining/snowing to enjoy a stay anywhere.







Although rain or shine it still beats working


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

X2 ... beats working!

Have a good time!
MaeJae







<<< sending sun your way!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hope you enjoy your trip.

Mark (ex-Illinoisan)


----------



## birddog74 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks all. And sorry to say Maejae but I think we are seding you some bad weather.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

birddog74 said:


> I hope the rain holds off. Every time we go camping it rains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya on that one...

At least you're camping AND you're not in a tent. Rain and tent = BAD TIME


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> At least you're camping AND you're not in a tent. Rain and tent = BAD TIME


Rain + tent = OUTBACK!!!

Have a great time....someday (soon?) we'll get to do the same thing!!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

> Have a great time....someday (soon?) we'll get to do the same thing!!


X2

Expecting a noreaster tonight with lots of wind and rain and possibly snow























I'm wondering if we'll ever dewinterize


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time
Doesn't matter if it rains as long as you are camping and have fun

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Rain + tent = OUTBACK!!!


Rain + tent = Coleman Popup (for us)

2 year of putting that jigsaw puzzle back together when we decide to leave = Outback.


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I hear ya on the jigsaw puzzle----only increased the sales for Keystone!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> I hear ya on the jigsaw puzzle----only increased the sales for Keystone!


Have to admit, when we first starting camping in the Coleman (coming from tent) weh thought life couldn't get any better.....but OHHHH, can it ever! Outback!!!


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Wolfwood,
With the weather forecast I think summer was cancelled for NH this year....

Or maybe they just moved they summer season???

We just came back and hated leaving, I only have to wait for 2 1/2 days and I'll be back out.

Hope you get to go soon.

kmcfetters and Oregon_Camper,

The pop-ups are truly a jigsaw puzzle to pack up. I had someone ask to borrow mine one weekend and I said to them, sorry but this is one puzzle only I can put back together.

We woke up this morning in Lancaster, PA at camp and were talking about how greatful we were that we did not have to put the 20X40 tarp away in the rain that we always put up when we were pop-up camping because it just wasn't camping without the rain.

Linda


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

birddog74 said:


> Every time we go camping it rains.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could not be so lucky, I try to plan my winter camping trips when it will be raining and so far every time I went the stupid Sun was out every time, even when the weather man said 80% chance of rain. I love to camp in the rain and even loved it when I camped in a tent. Oh well some day I will get it right and get in a trio when it is raining


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Went to the beach this week and felt so sorry for the tents and popups that had to endure the pounding rain and wind---glad those days are over!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

kmcfetters said:


> Went to the beach this week and felt so sorry for the tents and popups that had to endure the pounding rain and wind---glad those days are over!


x1000000000000000000000000


----------

